

This png encrypts to the same image - diafygi
https://i.imgur.com/WRxFKdq.png

======
diafygi
Command: openssl aes-128-cbc -K "55555555555555555555555555555555" -iv
"83deccd3f93b37c70d37297f319cf367" -in WRxFKdq.png -out OMG_SAME_IMAGE.png

Youtube Link: [http://youtu.be/wbHkVZfCNuE](http://youtu.be/wbHkVZfCNuE)

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7771568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7771568)

~~~
_nullandnull_
Ange Albertini does some amazing work. If you haven't checked out his corkami
repo I would highly recommend it.

[https://code.google.com/p/corkami/](https://code.google.com/p/corkami/)

~~~
dominicgs
He's very enthusiastic about sharing his tricks too. I spent the day hanging
out with him at Troopers in March and we spent a lot of time discussing the
structure of PDFs.

He's the one behind the file tricks in the journal of POC||GTFO -
[http://www.exploit-db.com/wp-
content/themes/exploit/docs/poc...](http://www.exploit-db.com/wp-
content/themes/exploit/docs/pocorgtfo03.pdf)

In fact, he set a fun challenge - can you produce a PDF file that is different
every time it's opened? e.g. a bingo card generator.

The back of his business cards have cut down introductions versions of his
posters, so everyone takes something away from meeting him. It's fun watching
people decide which one they want.

------
yzzxy
Similar: the creation of an image that is it's own histogram.

[http://www.ironicsans.com/2007/09/idea_the_histogram_as_the_...](http://www.ironicsans.com/2007/09/idea_the_histogram_as_the_imag.html)

~~~
csense
Obligatory xkcd reference: [http://xkcd.com/688/](http://xkcd.com/688/)

~~~
dfc
The word you were looking for is _perfunctory_.

~~~
valleyer
Can you explain? “Obligatory” sounds reasonable here.

~~~
sockgrant
He's didn't mean obligatory was the wrong word. He's saying we could have done
without the xkcd.

~~~
jl6
Possibly derived from the Usenet habit of putting an "Ob" footer reference to
a piece of pop culture, to demonstrate hipness.

------
userbinator
Could this be considered a rather perverse form of a quine?

~~~
recursive
If it was really a quine, the process could be repeated. This one works only
once.

------
theoh
Reminds me of [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tupper's_self-
referential_formu...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tupper's_self-
referential_formula)

------
mey
For others, you may find this
[http://projectnaptha.com/](http://projectnaptha.com/) useful to extract text
from the image inside the browser.

~~~
ultrafez
This image was the first time I've found it handy to have it installed. It's
not as useful in day-to-day browsing as you might think.

~~~
MasterScrat
Indeed, and it takes quite some memory, and it's for me the first extension
ever which actually crashed at some points (I'm using Chrome with a dozen
other extensions installed).

------
AdmiralAsshat
Novelty aside, if you encrypt to the same image, what was the point of
encrypting? Can you hide something in the metadata that wouldn't have been
visible until decryption?

~~~
gfosco
This would be a great form of Steganography. [1] Obviously, not having it
return the same image, but something different. Encrypting a given file into a
valid image file (like a meme.) It would pass by many things without raising
suspicion, and require private knowledge (key, iv) to recover the alternate
payload. It might even be plausibly deniable.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steganography](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steganography)

~~~
xentronium
To be honest, rarjpegs (rars attached after jpeg file contents, properly
unarchives by any software) have been used in the imageboards for a long time
and are super-simple to create (cat file.jpg file.rar > file.jpg).

It's actually rather interesting, if someone attaches some illegal content
into rarjpeg, will it automatically make you a criminal after you see it (and
store it onto your hard drive)?

~~~
robobro
Talking about illegal information is an inherently difficult task because
illegal information is, as I see it, an illogical concept. With time, we can
only hope that laws regarding information transmission loosen up.

Familiar with
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illegal_prime](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illegal_prime)
?

~~~
Houshalter
Think of it as the distribution of illegal information that is illegal. And
the idea of a "illegal number" is extremely misleading. Every number can
represent any content under the right encoding. It's also nearly infinitely
unlikely anyone would stumble across the data own their own by chance.

------
Houshalter
How on Earth does this work?

~~~
mkesper
Yesterday's article was more helpful: [https://speakerdeck.com/ange/when-aes-
equals-episode-v](https://speakerdeck.com/ange/when-aes-equals-episode-v)

